# Briar Patch Club



## Bio-Tech (Apr 4, 2005)

Looking for two new members.

Now, if you are looking for a good deer club, quality managed for eight years, good property, small number of members with a ratio of close to 100 acres per hunter, and great guys, this is your chance. We have a great camp, and prefer campers as members. We have power, but no well. Use our "Bunkhouse" or bring your own camper.
The Briar Patch is located about 40 minutes south of the Atlanta airport off I-85 in Heard County.
Good turkeyt hunting, and small game. Lots of year round involvement is part of what makes this club great.
Give me a ring or e mail, and I'll give you the details. 
Gary Mercer
770-487-8271 Home
404-915-0866 Cell
glmercer@bellsouth.net


----------



## Woody (Apr 4, 2005)

Since I have walked this property. -- Heres my two cents.

If you've been throwing money away on clubs with either a low or non existant deer population ----- this is for you.

Good land -- Good People -- and great location for anyone in the Atlanta area. 

Check it out?


----------



## Bio-Tech (Apr 5, 2005)

I joined the club last year and can agree totally with Woody.  I saw at least 70 deer.  The club has a great group of guys, who are at the club almost every weekend throughout the year.  

These two spots will fill quickly so don't hesitate to respond to Gary.  If your looking for a great deer club with plenty of deer, this is the place.


----------



## miktom (Apr 5, 2005)

E-mail sent. Thanks


----------



## Cranium (Apr 6, 2005)

This club is managed for 15" inside spread & minimum 8pts on bucks.  Here is a pic of a nice buck shot 12/01/04


----------



## GaHunter19 (Apr 6, 2005)

Gary,

I just sent you an email.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Apr 6, 2005)

if i was looking I would drive the extra milage jsut to be in the club.  Haven't been there but they really seem to be doing a good job!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 6, 2005)

im with donkeytoe on this one, i have hurd nothing but great things about this place


----------



## Gary Mercer (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, guys, I guess it is time to respond to all the nice folks who have posted about the “Patch.”  We are currently in the process of replacing two members who were forced to leave due to health and financial issues.  They will be missed, because they had been with us for four years and had become good friends.
When this club started almost 9 yeas ago, the idea was to make this a serious trophy club, with a very small membership, and keeping our hunter to acreage ratio at approximately 100 acres per hunter.  We will continue to fight for this ideal.  With 1200 acres and 12 members plus me, (the old guy who hunts some afternoons,) we are very close to the 100 acres per man.
We have 17 food plots with club stands, which can be hunted on a daily pin-in first come system.  We also have a very large amount natural browse.  And we try to feed thru mid- March.
My vision is to have a club with a small membership, where the members are friend, and spend a lot of time together hunting, working on the club, and camping together.  Our camp has a bunkhouse for members who do not have a camper, but campers a certainly welcome.  The evening meal around the Patch is a community affair, with good friends swapping lies, half-truths, jokes, etc.  Everybody participates in food preparation, clean up, and some really good meals.
We have power in camp, a shower, a common area/cook shed, a privy, and of course the bunkhouse.  We do not tolerate drugs, or drunken behavior, but are by no means celibate.
A drink AFTER the hunt is over is to be welcomed.
We do a lot of work around the “Patch” during the off-season.  Maintaining stands, food plots, mineral sites, etc.  It isn’t unusual to find a couple of member camping any weekend of the year.
We maintain a strict 15” inside spread minimum with eight points.  Once again, this is a MINIMUM.  I would like to see it go to 16” in the next few years.  We have very large deer, and the potential is there.  The large deer you see Paul holding is notable because if you look at the picture you will see that Paul is a very large man.  That deer is only 31/2 years old and weighed just 185 lbs.  We have some true monsters roaming our place.  Just ask our members.  We have seen them, but they are hard to get a shot on.  It isn’t unusual to bring in a doe that weighs 150 lbs.
I came to this club from hunting the “Big Buck” area of middle GA.  I got frustrated with three-hour travel times each way.  It limited my hunting.  Now with the high cost of fuel, high quality hunting closer to home is a premium.  I now enjoy the occasional afternoon hunt during the week.  I can go down for a Saturday or Sunday hunt, which wasn’t practical before.
So if you haven’t given up on this long-winded post, give me a shout.  I love talking about the “Patch.”  And, we’re looking for a couple of new friends.
Gary
404-915-0866 (Cell)
770-487-8271 (Home)
glmercer@bellsouth.net


----------



## justus3131 (Apr 10, 2005)

By no means celibate???  That is good to hear but what does it have to do with the hunting camp?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 10, 2005)

justus3131 said:
			
		

> By no means celibate???  That is good to hear but what does it have to do with the hunting camp?



I think ol Mercer used the worng word  He meant they are grown folks who like to have a good time but will not tolerate going over board.

Jim


----------



## gafishnut (Apr 11, 2005)

You hit the nail on the head Jim.

I joined the club about two months ago and can’t believe the condition of the place.  Big deer everywhere, and a bunch of them.  It’s located on the New River and has probably 5 to 7 tributaries that run throughout the property.  The management system is good and the club members are a good bunch of guys.  If your looking for a quality hunting experience this is it.  It’s a bit pricy, but well worth every penny you put up.  Same ol –same ol’ , you get what you pay for.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 12, 2005)

how much?


----------



## Gary Mercer (Apr 12, 2005)

You know how it is when you get Old, you forget everything.  (Heck, I get up every morning, and get aquainted around the house before I leave.)

Jim is correct.  We enjoy a good time, but don't let anything get out of hand.  Celibate, was an incorrect term.  

Bilgrat, the dues are $1300/year.  Sorry, I meant to put that in the long winded post, but forgot.  (By the way "Rat" the camper you sold me is doing well at the camp.  Everybody is jealous.)


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks Gary, I shoulda made a trade!


----------



## gafishnut (Apr 14, 2005)

Gary,

Got a guy over is Savannah, it's a bit of a drive for him, but he's thinkin about it.  He may have an oppertunity to get over in the next week or two.


----------



## gafishnut (Apr 19, 2005)

Gary,

Haven't heard from my guy in Savannah yet.  He's still out of town.  Hope he dosent miss out.


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 20, 2005)

*Popeye the deer*

I'm the fat happy lookin' fella' in the photo with the ten pnt. and he wasn't nearly the biggest deer I saw last year. We've got big plans for this year and it's a great place to hunt.


----------



## gafishnut (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok, my buddy in Savannah called the other day.  Come to find out he's in Michigan right now and won't be back until mid May.  He said he may have an interest in it for a place to take his young son on deer hunts.  He's interested but he already has 2 clubs now out of state.


----------



## GWH (May 1, 2005)

Who owns the land? What kind of shape is the timber in? Is there a lot of clear cut? Swamps?  What about kids?


----------



## BIGGUS (May 9, 2005)

We're full up for '05 Woody. Thanks for your help! I'm sure we'll be bringin' in some work for ya. See you tommorow to pick up last years head.


----------



## Woody (May 9, 2005)

BG --- thought you might want a sneak preview?


----------



## BIGGUS (May 9, 2005)

*Great Work*

WOW!!! Thanks Woody. Your a great American!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 10, 2005)

good job (as always) Woody


----------



## short stop (May 10, 2005)

nice lookin deer ---BG ---GOOD LOOKIN WORK WOODY---SS


----------



## Woody (May 10, 2005)

Thanks.  ------- we got together today.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 11, 2005)

Nice looking deer Biggus. My compliments to you for taking a good one and to Woody for a nice looking mount.


----------



## gafishnut (May 15, 2005)

*Southen steel*

great lookin' Olds 442,  what year is it?  Bet your glad Olds in thrown in the towell.  Must have helped your apreceiation.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 16, 2005)

*Hey gafishnut,*

My Olds is a 1971. Olds got the shaft from GM due to incompetent management. Their product line had really improved with the Aurora, Alero and Bravada, but the sacrifice was all ready on the altar. I am starting to hear rumors about Buick being next. Back to the thread. Good luck down at the Patch this year all.


----------



## BIGGUS (May 17, 2005)

That really is a GREAT lookin' car!


----------

